
AWS US-EAST-1 has intermittent network connectivity issues now - euph0ria
Our monitoring systems are alerting that our other systems can&#x27;t reach AWS EC2 but only intermittently. We run in multiple AZs as well and they are all alerting.<p>Status page for AWS says there are no issues at the moment.
======
ppierald
Are people reporting issues coming from the US or from other parts of the
world. We are not seeing any issues from the US, but other customers and
monitoring points are reporting sporadic blips.

~~~
dpacaud
we are seeing issues from Europe

~~~
ppierald
"Between 7:20 AM and 8:04 AM PST we observed connectivity issues with an
external provider outside of our network that impacted internet connectivity
between some customer networks and the US-EAST-1 Region. Connectivity within
the Region and between Regions was not impacted. The issue has been resolved
and the service is operating normally."

------
baccredited
I keep a vpn open to us-east-1 all day and I've seen it get dropped a few
times in the last hour.

------
euph0ria
More specifically US-east1 seems to have a major outage. AWS Console dies on
us as well.

------
dazhbog
Same here. I see issues mainly on useast-1.

